# Van has been in Greece too long, and MOT expired. How can i get my van home?



## Roamingandy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi, I was driving around Europe and my clutch blew in Greece. It's a Mercedes Sprinter, so a new one cost over £1000!

I flew back to the UK, found a job and saved up - now I'm here again, have repaired my van and am ready to drive home ...but I didn't realise that a vehicle here longer than 6 months is illegal. The MOT has expired, I can still insure it -tho I doubt the insurance would be valid if anything happened.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Not a good situation I think. I know many people that obtain a MOT from UK and take it back to greece. This of course as you well know is illegal and costs a bit more than the usual MOT. others just drive back and head straight to the nearest MOT garage once they get to UK. It would help if you have pre booked appointment. Good luck.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

I would book an MOT in Dover or where ever you arrive in England. Number plate recognition cameras are everywhere so they will track you down on a long journey. Good luck.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

One thing you may have over looked is that without an MOT or road tax your insurance will be invalid. You may risk it to get to Dover and have a pre-booked MOT, but if stopped by police across Europe, or God forbid you have an accident, your problems could get a lot worse.

It might be "cheaper" to take out some thing like AA Europe cover and feign a breakdown which requires recovery back to UK?

Best of luck


----------

